# Opinions on this food please, much appreciated.



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Today I was at the store and I saw this dog food, it a local made one called "Alaska Grown Dog food". All it says on the package is:



*Alaskan WILD Salmon Meal, Alaskan barley, kelp meal, potato

22% Crude Protein 
6% Crude Fat
4% Crude Fiber*

That just doesn't seem like a complete ingredient list, so I looked around and found a post on another forum, a lab forum, with someone asking about the food and apparently they emailed the company and they said this:




"Thank you of your interest in our Alaska Grown Dog Food.

The ingredient list is just about as simple as it looks: Wild Salmon Meal, Delta Barley, Kelp Meal, Potato, Sodium Bicarbonate, and Garlic Powder. That's it.

The presevative is a product called PetOx.

I have not done a guaranteed analysis because we have no need of one. The proof is in how well dogs improve and do on the food."

And all the answers on that thread were lab related, so it didn't help much. 

So guys, could you give me your opinion? My guys are on TOTW right now but it's hard to get, I either have to drive all the way to Anchorage, or special order it at my local store and it gets rather expensive since I have four dogs. If everyones opinion is that I shouldn't feed it, of course I'll continue with the TOTW but if it turns out it looks like a good food, hoorah


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Idk, seems fishy to me. If the preservative is PetOx (which I've never heard of) then why is that not in the ingredients list? Plus they threw out sodium bicarbonate and garlic--why would these things not just be on the label in the first place? And sure they don't *have to* do a guarenteed analysis but why NOT? This doesn't necessarily mean it's a bad food, but it just makes me think about what else they might not be telling us. I like to know for sure what I'm feeding my dog, personally.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking too, I wish they would do an analysis so I would feel more comfortable. I don't know if I should risk it or not, on the one hand, it doesn't sound terrible such as Beneful and all that, but like you said, ti seems fishy, and I'm not sure if I want to try it out or not.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The hard thing about a dog food like that is how do you know there is not something in it that your dog should not have. Just going by how they look is not a good indication, some dogs look great on "Old Roy".

Is Alaskan Barley different that other Barley?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I went back to the store today, and since its a new food, they have this cards with information about the food, this is what the card says:

*"People today are more aware than ever of the effects of preservatives, dyes, fillers, bone meal and soy products on themselves and pets. Studies are showing that these components are contributing to an increase in allergies and have significant effects in lowering the auto immune system, which lowers one's ability to fight disease and infections. Experts are now leaning towards more natural or "holistic" diets for not only humans, but also pets and livestock.

Alaska Grown dog food uses Alaskan Wild Salmon meal, Alaskan Barley, and kelp meal to provide out customers with the most natural and fresh dog food available. The Salmon mean and kelp meal together provide of 60 minerals and elements. It also provides amino acids and 12 vitamins and minerals (including A, D, E, and B-complex) and Omerga 3 and omega 6 fatty acids.

Although Alaska grown dog food is great for all ages and conditions of dogs, it has proven especially effective in dogs with allergies and older dogs with mobility problems.

Corn and wheat are known allergies for dogs. Also, the antibiotics, steroids, and other hormones carried through slaughter house scraps used by commercial dog food producers cause immunity problems and attack soft joint tissue.

Alaska grown dog food is corn and wheat free and uses a pet safe preservative. And the natural chondroiton from the whole salmon is a much more readily absorb-able form than the additives in most foods."*

Then it gives a feeding chart with a note that says *"Every dog differs, this is just to base the amount from, outside dogs and dogs with a higher activity level with require more food at feeding time"*


Any other opinions?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Not that I think AAFCO is so great, but at least they do know how to keep your dog alive. I don't think I'd feed my pets a prepared food that isn't AAFCO certified, at least not long-term. Maybe give it to them now and then, but not as the sole diet.

ETA: If the 6% fat part is true, that's very low. I don't think many dogs would do well with that little fat.

Is it a kibble or a prepared-raw type food?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Its a kibble, but Along with their Kibble, they get a lot of Raw as treats a good 3-4 days out of the week. I really would like to try it, but I'm just not sure if its worth the risk.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Jare said:


> Its a kibble, but Along with their Kibble, they get a lot of Raw as treats a good 3-4 days out of the week. I really would like to try it, but I'm just not sure if its worth the risk.


If I were you I would continue with TOTW and keep this stuff in mind in case you ever accidentally run out or can't make it to the other store before you run out. It doesn't seem like it contains anything harmful, but it also doesn't seem like it's nutritionally balanced enough that I would feed it long term. But that's just me...


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't feed my dog a food that doesn't have a guaranteed analysis.

Here is the Material Safety Data Sheet for Pe-Ox Dry http://www.asp-inc.com/products/documents/prodinfo/p/petoxdrymsds.pdf


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> Idk, seems fishy to me.


LOL! I'd say so considering the Wild Salmon.



Jare said:


> I have not done a guaranteed analysis because we have no need of one. The proof is in how well dogs improve and do on the food."


*RED FLAG RED FLAG!!!!* Yes, they do.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, thanks guys, I decided to not risk it, at least until theyre pestered enough to do an analysis and its proven as a good food. I'll just keep going with the TOTW.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Jare said:


> Yeah, thanks guys, I decided to not risk it, at least until theyre pestered enough to do an analysis and its proven as a good food. I'll just keep going with the TOTW.


Good call I say... I mean, if they can't afford or don't want to bother with an analysis, then what else are they cutting corners on in their production? Any AAFCO approval? I feel like an operation like this could have the potential to make some great food, but, also to make an equiv. of poison.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Mr. V said:


> Good call I say... I mean, if they can't afford or don't want to bother with an analysis, then what else are they cutting corners on in their production? Any AAFCO approval? I feel like an operation like this could have the potential to make some great food, but, also to make an equiv. of poison.


Exactly, I'm nervous and to where they're making it, and what its around you know? What chemicals get near it and all that. Although Alaska Grown is a popular company or brand here, (its also a slogan you say for being proud of being from Alaska) People have Alaska grown sweaters, bumper stickers, tattoos, its a proud thing I guess, but still don;t 100% trust their dog food.


----------



## Arctic Texan (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there,

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I happened upon this while looking for information on where all this AK Grown dog food is available. I am not associated with them in any way, other than being a <mostly> satisfied customer, so feel free to take my comments with a grain of salt. Their food has not undergone analysis for national standards (I'm told) because that is an expensive process for a small business. The company that makes this food is a locally owned feed & farm supply store, which makes a variety of feeds for other animals as well. They sell their feed mainly locally and in a very few locations outside of the Anchorage, AK area. Their customers are satisfied with the products they make, and results are positive.

I use their dog food for my labs, but I do find that I need to supplement with an outside source of fat. I use Yummy Chummies salmon oil (also an AK product) and we do often blend the AK Grown kibble with TOTW. 

Anyway, I saw that many of the responders did not live in Alaska, and thought it should be pointed out that this is not a nationally available, large scale manufactured dog food. It is locally made by a very small business. The owners are conscientious and care about the quality of their products and the health of the animals using them. They cannot afford to have unhappy customers or unhealthy critters! Word of mouth spreads fast in a small community like ours.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Although Alaska is big state, the three best foods on the market: Annamaet, Dr. Tim's & Redpaw are widely available there at reasonable prices.

I don't think I would use a backyard food even it was free.


----------



## BFF (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, Mike Presley here from Budget Feed & Farm in Palmer, Alaska.

I recently happened onto this three-year string regarding my Alaska Grown Dog Food (AGDF) product and felt some clarifying remarks may be helpful. A satisfied customer has already contributed to this forum and I appreciate the supportive remarks. Another responder has largely accurately depicted the statements from our label. Here is some additional information in which readers may be interested. 

AGDF, unlike nearly all commercially offered dog food products, takes a Whole Food approach to dog nutrition. Whole Alaskan Wild Salmon, not carcasses or farmed salmon, is used as the protein base. Whole Alaskan Delta Barley is the fiber base. Kelp Meal from whole dried seaweed is used for added vitamins, minerals, and electrolytes. Potato (instant) is used instead of the bentonite (a clay) or watered-down wood glues that are used as binders in most other pelletizing processes. Sodium Bicarbonate used to counteract any gaseousness. Garlic powder as an attractant. As has been noted in some of the posts here, this IS a very simple ingredient list. However, NO corners have been cut in compiling these ingredients. To the contrary, we provide these very expensive ingredients in their WHOLE form to insure that your animals are provided all nutrients these ingredients have to offer. As with whole foods for humans, their bodies absorb what they need and pass what they don't. Whatever that leads to in additional production cost is not a consideration. We then charge what mark-up is necessary above that cost and that's the price, regardless of how that price point positions us against the competition. The reason you find so many ingredients listed on most commercial bags is that those companies are looking for the least expensive route to providing most of what your dog needs. That is why most dog foods have corn and/ or wheat/ or rice "meal" (it really looks like powder) that they purchase after most nutrients are stripped out for use in other processes and all that is left is used as cheap carbohydrate filler. That's also why you see so many different formulas (old dog, young dog, active dog, small/ medium/ large dog) because there is nothing for them in that base and if they did not add the nutrients back in those animals required, there would be nothing for them; mostly using processed extracted versions of those nutrients which are fractionally effective compared to the whole versions by volume. The primary reason you are seeing "holistic" formulas today is because boutique producers, like myself, have shown that both the dogs and the public have responded to our healthier/ more wholesome approach to dog (and other animal) nutrition and have made a MARKETING DECISION to offer superficially similar products. They STILL use the same overprocessed procedures as ever. A case in point - extrusion.

Nearly all commercial dog foods are extruded. This process requires that the ingredients be cooked, forced down the extruder tube, and pressed into a mold/ die. Just as it is emerging from the tube and into the mold the slurry is injected with steam or hot oils to cause it to "puff" into the mold. This causes hydrogenation of the fats/ oils and creation of transfats in forming the miniature "Cheetos" that are the dog food. Even most kibbles are only smaller, and sometimes more softly formulated, versions of these puffy bits.

By contrast, AGDF's pelletized product is created by what the industry calls a "cold" process. Our flash-dried (similar to dehydration) wild salmon, whole barley (rolled to break the kernel), and kelp (dried and ground seaweed), reconstituted instant potato (five gals. per ton as a binder), sodium bicab powder, and granulated garlic powder are mixed in their cold form in a batch mixer and then fed cold into the pellet mill where they are compressed through the 1/4" die holes, run on a conveyer through a blower/ cooler (just friction heat from the die) and dropped into a hopper that the dog food is then bagged from. This way of processing retains even more of the nutrient value of the whole ingredients. I have been amused by recent ads run by a national "holistic" brand that touts the few 'small cold processed bits that retain even more nutrients' in their otherwise extruded product. Well, our entire product (as well as all of the other animal feeds we produce) is made with this cold process. SO HOW MUCH MORE NUTRITIOUS SHOULD THAT BE? 

Even though our ingredients are and our process is more expensive, we do this because it's better for your (and our) dogs.

We ARE a small producer. We produce and sell, both retail and wholesale, in Alaska (that's why it says Alaskan Wild Salmon and Alaskan Delta Barley; it's a "localvore" thing). However, that should NOT be taken to mean we do not and can not produce a quality product (backyard food, huh???). I won't go into the results we've seen with our food (Pls go to our webpage www.BudgetFeedandFarm.com and click on the testimonials page; be kind, it's not much of a site but the content is good). But, I will say that one of my wholesale customers 40 miles from me in Anchorage reported to me that after only six months from a cold start selling my product, AGDF was moving more volume than over half of the 76 national brands offered in their store! You don't do that with a product that doesn't deliver. 

Now, in the interest of full disclosure, there are things that need to be known in feeding our dog food. 

1) Because we use exclusively barley (not a known allergen for most dogs) as our fiber component, our product should not be fed to dogs that are extremely high strung, or dogs under high stress like racing dogs. We do not use the ingredients that cause the food to stay unnaturally long in the digestive tract (some foods guarantee "small, compact stools" by throwing dogs on the verge of constant constipation), so the high fiber barley will not stay in the stressed systems long enough to derive all nutritional value. This is normally not a problem for house pets, breeders, and others whether inside or outside.

2) AGDF is naturally low-fat; 6% as noted elsewhere on this forum. This is within a normal nutritional range for dogs, especially since it is almost exclusively high omega-3salmon oil (the balance comes from the barley). Using Wild Salmon Meal provides a protein base that is free of antibiotics, steroids, and other hormones found in practically all commercial sources of meat protein (beef, poultry, pork, lamb, farmed fish, etc.). Fat levels in commercial dog foods are generally boosted by the mixing of animal fat or spraying of fat or oil onto the product then dried. The source of these supplements are primarily from slaughterhouse scraps or rendered scraps from feedlot animals. We do not boost this percentage because we cannot find a dry source of fat that comes from wild sources, spray and dry is cost prohibitive, and I will not use slaughterhouse scraps and renderings that will introduce the junk into my product that we have worked so hard to keep out. We recommend that wild fish oil be used if an owner feels the need for more fat in their dogs’ diet.

3) AGDF's crude protein figure may seem low at first look. But, this is a Crude Protein figure. That is like saying gross verses net in accounting. Commercial manufacturers LIKE using crude ratings because they then can count all protein in the bag, even that in corn/ wheat/ rice, even though a large portion of it is not available to the dog. AGDF's wild salmon protein is much more highly available and effective than ANY product using those fillers.

4) AGDF's feeding recommendations should be used when introducing the product to your dog. Changes, if needed, should be done in 1/4 cup increments because this food is concentrated relative to many commercial brands (no fillers, remember). Here I must contradict one poster on the forum. You should NOT blend this food with other foods when introducing to your dog. Here's why that practice has become so widespread. Commercial dog food manufacturers use some pretty harsh ingredients on dogs’ digestive systems and they don't use the same ingredients from one maker to another; sometimes not even within their own product lines. This can produce gutwrenhing reaction in your pet. It's not poison and dogs do eventually get used to them; kinda like spicy food that you like but it doesn’t like you and you keep eating it until your system accepts it. With those products, blending and slow transitions IS necessary. However, there is NOTHING IN AGDF that would cause any of this distress. If you try to blend AGDF with the old food the likelihood that you will get the mix wrong on the side of overfeeding your dog is very high. This will likely result in the runs because you have given the dog more nutrition than it can absorb in a normal timeframe; a genetically programmed function from when dogs' ancestors still ran in packs and if you were the slow one because you ate and were carrying too much around, you may become the next meal when meals are scarce! Just offer a teaspoon like a treat or sprinkle a tablespoon on the old food until the FIRST TIME your dog eats all of the AGDF, then cut him/ her/ them over cold turkey. They may act like they want more until their stomach shrinks back down, but that's the best way (be the responsible parent, now). Contact me through the website for instructions for feeding puppies. 

Okay. That's the story. We've been making and selling this product for over 12 years. Yes, there have been some (Owners more than animals) this has not worked for. Happens with any and all products. But, it is and will continue to be one of the best products you can buy for your pet. 

Thanks for reading. You can look below for a weighted comparison. And, please, take the time to look at our testimonials.

Mike Presley, Owner

This is a rating system that is touted on this forum. I use it only because the regular forum participants may be familiar with it. I make no assertions as to its accuracy.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a dog food rating system created to help people find a quality food. This is not concrete but to be used as a guide. This was created by Fredalina of the GDR.


Giving Dry Dog Food a Grade: 
Start with a grade of 100: 

For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points NONE


For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points NONE

If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points -10 NOT USED AS A PRESEVATIVE FOR THE DOG FOOD. A MINISCULE AMOUNT IS IN THE ONE AND ONE HALF#s (FIVE GALLONS REHYDRATED) PER TON OF INSTANT POTATO THAT IS USED AS A BINDER FOR THE PELLETIZING PROCESS. WE CANNOT USE WHOLE POTATOES ON OUR SCALE OF PRODUCTION. I'M TAKING OFF THE POINTS HERE BECAUSE I CANNOT SAY THERE IS ZERO CONTENT. YOU WILL HAVE TO JUDGE FOR YOURSELVES. WE HAVE HAD NO COMPLAINTS OR REPORTS OF PROBLEMS THOUGHT TO POSSIBLY BE ASSOCIATED WITH THE BHT.

For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points NONE WHOLE BARLEY ONLY

If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewer’s rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points NOT


If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points -3 (WILD SALMON MEAL ONLY. NOT SURE WHY THAT'S A PROBLEM)

If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points NONE

If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points NONE

If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points NONE

If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points NONE

If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points NONE

If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points NONE

If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isn’t allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points NONE

If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isn’t allergic to beef), subtract 1 point NONE

If it contains salt, subtract 1 point -1 NONE ADDED. (WILD SALMON AND KELP WILL HAVE NAURALLY OCCURING SODIUM) 

Extra Credit: 

If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points +5 WILD SALMON AND KELP ARE INHERENTLY ORGANIC


If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points 

If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points +5 OUR WHOLE SALMON ARE FLASH DRIED AND GROUND. THE PELLETIZING PROCESS IS A "COLD" PROCESS THE WHOLE INGREDIENTS ARE MIXED IN A BATCH MIXER AND RUN THROUGH A PELLET MILL. THE OLD HEAT INVOLVED IS FROM FRICTION AS INGREDIENTS PASS THROUGH THE MILL.

If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points 

If the food contains fruit, add 3 points

If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points +3 POTATO

If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points +2 WILD SALMON

If the food contains barley, add 2 points +2

If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points 

If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point 

If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point 

For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "turkey" as 2 different sources), add 1 point


If it contains glucosamine and condroiton, add 1 point +1 NATURALLLY OCCURING CHONDROITIN FROM THE SALMON MEAL IS HIGHLY ABSORBABLE AS COMPARED TO ADDED, PROCESSED CHONDROITIN SUPPLEMENTS. (80% VS 15% BY VOLUME)

If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point DO NOT KNOW THIS.

OUR SCORE COMES OUT TO: ALASKA GROWN DOG FOOD 105= A

94-100+ = A
86-93 = B
78-85 = C
70-77 = D
< 70 = F

Some foods that have all ready been rated:
A's Score
A+ Chicken Soup for the pet lovers soul 113
A+ Eagle Pack Holistic chicken 114
A+ Eagle Pack Holistic LG and Giant Breed Adlt 113
A+ Eagle Pack Natural 104
A+ Timberwolf Organics Lamb and Venison 136
A+ Solid Gold Bison 123
A+ Solid Gold Wolf King 109
A+ Solid Gold Hund N flocken 105
A+ Solid Gold Mmillennia 111
A+ Innova 117
A+ Natural Balance Ultra 117 
A+ Natural Balance Duck and Potato 114
A+ Canidae 119
A+ Foundations Chicken and Vegetable 109
A+ Flint River Ranch Fish and Chips 109
A+ Wysong Synorgon 110
A+ Flint River Ranch Lamb, Millet and Rice 117
A+ Back to Basics 107

B's
B Eukanuba Natural Lamb and Rice 87

C's
C Nutro Lamb and Rice 85

D's
D Iams Lamb and Rice 74

F's
F Pedigree Adult Complete 14
F Ol'Roy 9
F Science Diet Chicken Adult Maintainance 45
F Purina Beniful original 23
All Purina and Pro Plan foods rate as a F
F Pro Plan Giant Breed Adult 41
F Pro Plan Performance 53
F Pro Plan Chicken and Rice
F Purina Dog chow
F Purina Large Breed 40
F Diamond Lamb and Rice 61
F Diamond Performance (formerly professional)
F Diamond Large Breed 55


----------

